# Coppa Cotta Experiment!



## shooterrick (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok so I may be in over my head but hear goes.  After doing some research on making a ham from a pork sirloin roast I read Rons post on Capacola.
Researching Capacola I soon discovered it is aged for some time in open air.  I quickly metamorphed to Coppa Cotta which is simply the cooked version of Capacola from what I could find.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*The plan is below and I will begin the cure later today so please make comments if I am way out of line folks.  *


*Shooters Coppa Cotta Recipe Experiment*
1 TBS Mortonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Tender Quick per pound of *trimmed* meat
1 TBS Dark Brown Sugar per pound of meat  

Mix and combine well with the above cure.  Remember that all must be used on each cut to ensure the proper and safe amount of cure*. If multiple meat cuts are used it must be mixed for each individual cut.*

Mix the following per pound of trimmed meat. 
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp Basil dried
1 tsp Oregano Dried
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Sweet Paprika 
1 tsp Juniper Berries 
1 tsp coriander

Injection:  1 cup white wine mixed with 1 TBS the above cure rub recipe. Substitute apple juice or white grape juice for wine if desired.  Inject all possible into meat and pour any left into zip lock bag.

Rub meat well with mixture and place in zip lock bag. Any remaining rub left behind should be scraped into bag.  Place bag in refrigerator turning bag over daily. The temperature of your refrigerator should be below 40 degrees but above 33 degrees.  The meat will feel firm when cured.  Remove meat from bag after curing, rinse, and place uncovered in refrigerator overnight or until dry.  Fry a thin center cut slice and if to salty rinse again in cold water for 1-2 hrs, changing water every 20 minutes.  A few quartered raw potatoes in the water will absorb salt quickly.  *Dry again and smoke to internal temp of 160.  *

*Curing times:*
You should figure 1 day cure time per Â¼ inch from center of meat out.  In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2.  Divide this result by 0.25.  The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.


----------



## bassman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds good, Rick.  The worse you could end up with is Canadian Bacon.


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds good. Can't wait to see some Qveiws.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 8, 2009)

With the recipe from ealier in this post in front of me I made the cure and rub and began the process.  

2.5 lb Pork sirloin rinsed and bound.



Injected with cure and seasoning



Cure and rub applied



Bagged and ready for fridge for 8-10 days



Coppa Cotta is a cured and cooked Italian Deli Ham.  It is used on Antipasta plates, sandwiches, and as seasoning in other dishes.  I will post final views when finished and let all know how it turns out.


----------



## ronp (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey looking nice, good luck Rick.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

just curious as to why you bagged it Before rubbing in the curing salt ?

With boned out cuts i like to rub the cure in and then roll or tie. 
that way it's working it's way through the meat from both directions. 

recipe looks interesting though.


----------



## ol' smokey (Feb 9, 2009)

That's going to be tasty.
I made a bone in ham using the same plan as yours but without the rub and it turned out great.
Joe


----------



## grothe (Feb 9, 2009)

Lookin forward to the final outcome


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 9, 2009)

Good ?.  It came from the grocery that way and I didn't want to un tie it so I injected.


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking forward to see how this turns out Rick!!!!


----------



## rsands (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds really good! That;s a pretty thick cut, how long ya gonna have to let cure? Does a vacuum bag reduce the amt of time? Sorry for all the questions,  lookin forward to the qv!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 11, 2009)

I have heard vac bagging will spead cure but I can not tell you yes it does cause I havn't used my vac sealer to cure.  Zipps are cheap and if ya throw em away no big deal.  As time for this cure goes my formula says at 2 inch radius 8 days but you can not over cure.  I injected with cure also so 8 would probably be fine but I am going 10 on this one.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be watchin!!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 17, 2009)

The aroma after 9.5 days cure and the fry test was very good flavor.  I am smoking the coppa tomorrow with a dusting of Sweet Paprika and maybe fennel.  Any suggestions for the outside season?


----------

